# My new XDM9



## ashman




----------



## BeefyBeefo

That's a sexy gun, enjoy it. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## curlyjive

BeefyBeefo said:


> That's a sexy gun, enjoy it. :smt023
> 
> -Jeff-


I have the same Xdm and broke it in at the range today. It sure is fun to shoot:mrgreen:


----------



## xd9atl

mmmm very nice looking gun! would have gotten one but they didnt have the m's


----------



## buck32

Two tones are starting to grow on me.


----------



## sig09

I think Im going to have to make a trip to the range and see if I can rent one. Nice pistol, I love the fact it has different size heels for the grip :smt023


----------



## xd9atl

yeh, the two tones are nice, except OD, cant stand it


----------



## buck32

Bought my son a OD green w/black slide XD9SC. It has grown on me and I really like it now. Shoots really well. I think it would look really good with the OD and a silver slide now.

But I hear you at first, I did not like the OD either.


----------



## xd9atl

yeh, i dont have a problem with the silver ano and the stainless, but OD just hasnt done much for me



buck32 said:


> Bought my son a OD green w/black slide XD9SC. It has grown on me and I really like it now. Shoots really well. I think it would look really good with the OD and a silver slide now.
> 
> But I hear you at first, I did not like the OD either.


----------



## cavie187

You will be happy with it. 

I have it's twin in S&W.40


----------



## nx95240

very nice looking gun,


----------



## jeeper53

*sweet*

Nice you'll love it I have the XDM40


----------



## Centerfired9mm

Very nice indeed.

I love the bi-tones. I got hooked on them with my Sig 228 and now have a couple. I am holding out for the XDM-45 but if they don't hurry up I may have to have the 9mm.

Cuz' you can never really have to many 9's.


----------



## Helios

Nice gun!!! I'm going to pick mine up Saturday!!!


----------



## Blanco720

I cant wait till I pick mine up! exactly like that. Let us know how she shoots.


----------

